

Jonah Lehrer: The Personality Paradox - cwan
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2009/10/the_personality_paradox.php

======
yannis
> The answer returns us to the biased brain, and a mental flaw known as the
> fundamental attribution error. It turns out that when we evaluate the
> behavior of others we naturally overemphasize the role of personality - we
> assume people are always aggressive or always dishonest or always sarcastic
> - and undervalue the role of context and the pervasive influence of
> situations. Nobody, it turns out, is always anything.

Does this really mean that all human beings are in effect 'two-faced'? Very
interesting perspective into personality. Does anyone know of any personality
tests that are actually accurate by follow-up studies?

~~~
sp332
Well, Matthieu Ricard is always happy:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/matthieu_ricard_on_the_hab...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/matthieu_ricard_on_the_habits_of_happiness.html)

